
Passengers like flying on planes not made by Boeing or Airbus - JumpCrisscross
https://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/02/comfort-strangers
======
strictnein
I was at the Dubai air show a couple of years ago and Bombardier had a partial
demo plane of one of the Bombardier CS100s. It had the cockpit and 10-20 rows
of seats. I was amazed at how much nicer it felt than a 737 or A320. Bigger
and just better overall, with large windows, larger seats, nicer amenities,
etc.

And, of course, this was a nicer setup for the demo, but I spent a while
talking to a Bombardier pilot I knew and one of the sales people and they both
stated that the plane wasn't going to vary that much, as it would be difficult
for them to customize it too much since it was a brand new venture for them.

